# Chinese GH and Major Pharma GH



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

I've never used GH and have no intention to due to the price and I'm also no-where near ready to use it but I'm interested to know what the difference is in quality between the Chinese stuff and say Pfizer Genotropin or Eli-Lilly Humatrope, Novo Norditropin and what seems to be the only Chinese GH going round atm, Hygetropin. I've heard that stuff like Riptropin and Kigtropin are poor and that unlabelled blue tops are garbage. Is it down to how sophisticated the rDNA manufacture is and the skill of the chemist?

Ant


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

riptropin is far from poor


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DrRinse said:


> I've never used GH and have no intention to due to the price and I'm also no-where near ready to use it but I'm interested to know what the difference is in quality between the Chinese stuff and say Pfizer Genotropin or Eli-Lilly Humatrope, Novo Norditropin and what seems to be the only Chinese GH going round atm, Hygetropin. I've heard that stuff like Riptropin and Kigtropin are poor and that unlabelled blue tops are garbage. Is it down to how sophisticated the rDNA manufacture is and the skill of the chemist?
> 
> Ant


it is hard to describe to be honest, i hold more water on chinese GH than i do Pharma, results seem to be overall better i really cannot put a finger on it as really an iu should be iu no matter the brand but i would believe it comes down to purity of the original source powder maybe?? i will say i have used some awful chinese GH in my time but also used some great stuff.



oxy2000 said:


> riptropin is far from poor


it is far from really good as well, Riptropin has a following and many will swear it is as near to pharma grade as possible to get without being pharma i have used it and really disagree.....

i see many people on here slate AAS UGL as being under dosed and using cheap chinese raws and the only thing they use for safety is pharma but then in another thread claim a generic GH brand like Riptropin, Kigrtropin etc are bang on??? thats logical 

in my opinion Pharma GH is just cleaner and i would say better for results overall when compared to Chinese GH


----------



## expnoob (Dec 5, 2013)

Hmmmm

Do I agree or disagree . This going to sound mad but the best GH I e had was Chinese generic blue top BUT I knew exactly where it came from and it was sourced for me in china and sent over . If I didn't personally know where it was from I'd have agree and say that Pharma is a better choice as anything generic is allways going to hit or miss. In fact considering how good the Chinese are at faking I think all GH is hit and miss


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I find you hold less water of pharma grade gh, however this could be as I was doing a lower dose


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it is hard to describe to be honest, i hold more water on chinese GH than i do Pharma, results seem to be overall better i really cannot put a finger on it as really an iu should be iu no matter the brand but i would believe it comes down to purity of the original source powder maybe?? i will say i have used some awful chinese GH in my time but also used some great stuff.
> 
> it is far from really good as well, Riptropin has a following and many will swear it is as near to pharma grade as possible to get without being pharma i have used it and really disagree.....
> 
> ...


i have used both pharma genotropin and riptropin aswell as few other and found very little difference if any at all


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oxy2000 said:


> i have used both pharma genotropin and riptropin aswell as few other and found very little difference if any at all


then we must agree to disagree as i have certainly found a difference enough for me to continue to use Pharma over Chinese


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Isn't most Chinese GH 192aa and pharma is 191? I read something recently about bacteria being present in 192 hence it needing to be refrigerated 24/7 to keep it alive.

Chinese production isn't as tightly regulated as US production either.

I have used hygetropin, medtropin, Kigtropin etc and currently using just 3iu per day of omnitropin and I do notice a difference. Body composition for a start; far less water.

I have also found when using it preworkout, around 3 hours or so after I have ketones present in my urine and an incredibly high blood glucose reading. Perhaps @Pscarb can shed some light on this but I believe this due to liposys brought about by the GH. I have been getting noticeably leaner despite Calories being fairly high.

I wouldn't go back to generics now personally, due to above and illness (try to use as clean gear as possible).


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

It's difficult to compare due to the fact your we constantly change everything we do from diet, training to AAS cycle to cycle

But pharma HGH is different and better there not in the same league to chinese but it's not a million miles away either, i noticed better skin within weeks of starting it, iv held my gains much better this cruise than last the last cruise when i ran chinese iv held the fat off much better than last time and i eat a lot more food than i ever ate before just to maintain weight.

The benefits are more pronounced with pharma and i dont think it's a case of just taking more chinese to make up for it.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

The one difference i can point out between Chinese HGH and EU/US Pharma GH is that the later has a higher solubility and it usually comes in liquid form (thus containing agents that cause a higher solubility: e.g. m-Cresol and Poloxomer 188). The solubility is a very important factor when considering the bioavailability of a poly-peptide, even though by MALDI-DS or SDS-PAGE the purity of the Chinese GH can be very high when it comes to assessing the bio-availability the discussion shifts a bit towards the fact that Chinese GH has a higher insoluble somatropin content than "Western". Basically the cause of the lower soluble HGH comes from the manufacturing process where the Chinese manufacturers have a very tight cost control and are not considering doing the re-folding phase in order to increase the solubility of the peptide. Since by analytically testing is near to impossible to assess the bio-availability, it isn't in any manufacturers best cost interest to spend to much resources for this purpose.

IMO this is the biggest difference between Chinese and "Western" GH. Aside from that, I cannot see any considerable differences, some chinese GH have a different/missing N-Terminus of the amino-chain but this isn't going to change the pharmacology of the drug.

As for the water retention differences, I personally cannot explain that and I have brought this up with several R&D engineers ever since the peptide fingerprinting is often same as "Genotropin" for example thus no reason for the drug to cause a higher or lower water retention. Excipients are same in both cases, only difference being the "solubility" thing I've just brought up...

Price wise, its obvious that "Western" GH is overpriced same as any other drug that the Western pharma is manufacturing without having "Eastern" competition. US Sildenafil was 5 times the price of Indian Sildenafil, after the patent dropped last year Pfizer introduced their "Sildenafil Pfizer" which is basically Viagra but with generic name and is 3-4 times cheapear (same drug as Viagra, just different printing on the box, for branding purpose obviously). The same happens to HGH but consider that no Chinese or Indian HGH has a marketing authorization on the Western market. The only generic version of the Somatropin from East that has a Western marketing authorization is a Korean brand that lunched few years ago and caused a price drop in the West for this molecule of over 30-40%. When more Eastern brands will have a MA the "Genotropin", "Humatrope" etc will drop in price as well. Economics 101.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

SvenPowerH said:


> The one difference i can point out between Chinese HGH and EU/US Pharma GH is that the later has a higher solubility and it usually comes in liquid form (thus containing agents that cause a higher solubility: e.g. m-Cresol and Poloxomer 188). The solubility is a very important factor when considering the bioavailability of a poly-peptide, even though by MALDI-DS or SDS-PAGE the purity of the Chinese GH can be very high when it comes to assessing the bio-availability the discussion shifts a bit towards the fact that Chinese GH has a higher insoluble somatropin content than "Western". Basically the cause of the lower soluble HGH comes from the manufacturing process where the Chinese manufacturers have a very tight cost control and are not considering doing the re-folding phase in order to increase the solubility of the peptide. Since by analytically testing is near to impossible to assess the bio-availability, it isn't in any manufacturers best cost interest to spend to much resources for this purpose.
> 
> IMO this is the biggest difference between Chinese and "Western" GH. Aside from that, I cannot see any considerable differences, some chinese GH have a different N-Terminus of the amino-chain but this isn't going to change the pharmacology of the drug.
> 
> As for the water retention differences, I personally cannot explain that and I have brought this up with several R&D engineers ever since the peptide fingerprinting is often same as "Genotropin" for example thus no reason for the drug to cause a higher or lower water retention. Excipients are same in both cases, only difference being the "solubility" thing I've just brought up...


You seem to have a great wealth of knowledge when it comes to HGH, but I start to read your posts and within couple of sentences I become crossed eyed with scientific jargon.

Please sir dumb it down for the less knowledgeable folk


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

SvenPowerH said:


> The one difference i can point out between Chinese HGH and EU/US Pharma GH is that the later has a higher solubility and it usually comes in liquid form (thus containing agents that cause a higher solubility: e.g. m-Cresol and Poloxomer 188). The solubility is a very important factor when considering the bioavailability of a poly-peptide, even though by MALDI-DS or SDS-PAGE the purity of the Chinese GH can be very high when it comes to assessing the bio-availability the discussion shifts a bit towards the fact that Chinese GH has a higher insoluble somatropin content than "Western". Basically the cause of the lower soluble HGH comes from the manufacturing process where the Chinese manufacturers have a very tight cost control and are not considering doing the re-folding phase in order to increase the solubility of the peptide. Since by analytically testing is near to impossible to assess the bio-availability, it isn't in any manufacturers best cost interest to spend to much resources for this purpose.
> 
> IMO this is the biggest difference between Chinese and "Western" GH. Aside from that, I cannot see any considerable differences, some chinese GH have a different/missing N-Terminus of the amino-chain but this isn't going to change the pharmacology of the drug.
> 
> As for the water retention differences, I personally cannot explain that and I have brought this up with several R&D engineers ever since the peptide fingerprinting is often same as "Genotropin" for example thus no reason for the drug to cause a higher or lower water retention. Excipients are same in both cases, only difference being the "solubility" thing I've just brought up...


Iv read that three times now lol

Do you make growth hormone by any chance?


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> You seem to have a great wealth of knowledge when it comes to HGH, but I start to read your posts and within couple of sentences I become crossed eyed with scientific jargon.
> 
> Please sir dumb it down for the less knowledgeable folk


Bro just point out the parts that need further explaining and I'll explain them less technical.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Iv read that three times now lol
> 
> Do you make growth hormone by any chance?


I'm not making GH, I'm involved with the scientific community when it comes down to biopharmaceuticals and i get excited with every chance I get to discuss matters related to this subjects. I think its also a way of saying I've got to much free time on my hands...


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I only ever use gh precontest and i'll say chinese all the way for me!! simply because ive used both and found no real difference in the results and chinese is far easier on the pocket :thumbup1:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

SvenPowerH said:


> Bro just point out the parts that need further explaining and I'll explain them less technical.


I got the gist of it, just in general


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> I got the gist of it, just in general


Anytime you find some unintelligible info just drop me a PM or quote in the thread, I'm pretty much replying any quote that is requesting more argumentation.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

SvenPowerH said:


> I'm not making GH, I'm involved with the scientific community when it comes down to biopharmaceuticals and i get excited with every chance I get to discuss matters related to this subjects. I think its also a way of saying I've got to much free time on my hands...


That's good.. good to have you around mate you seem to know more than enough to add to this section..

I dream about growth hormone sometimes


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bensif said:


> Isn't most Chinese GH 192aa and pharma is 191? I read something recently about bacteria being present in 192 hence it needing to be refrigerated 24/7 to keep it alive..


i highly doubt this as there is no benefit as the process is pretty much the same no matter it being 192 or 191aa.

Stuff like this was started by Gensci (Jintropin) about Ansomone when it came out and took half the GH market back in the day yet they did not provide one lab test to prove it although Ansomone had there's tested for all to see and it was 191 not 192 (I have the lab test on my Mac at home)


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

The process to manufacture 192AA is very different than the 191AA and costs for 192AA are not less. Makes no costing sense to do 192AA. Marketing stunt from back in the day by a bunch of unscrupulous people but that got them huge material benefits. There are people still believing Anhui Ansomone is 192AA


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

I've used a fair few different ones, going back over 10 years. I really do think there is a difference with Pharma, I hold less water, and I don't think I get as many of the sides that you seem to get with the under ground stuff. I've been using Gen for the last 2 months, 8iu EOD, I swap to Hyg black top from Monday so I will be able to give more of a complete update then.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

pharma is 3 times the price but not 3 times stronger IMO


----------



## Anthony23 (Jan 19, 2014)

Can get omnitropin realLy cheap 150iu visit worth grabbing sum or what only ever used kigtropin the green boxes is this better or what can people let me know pls thanks


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Anthony23 said:


> Can get omnitropin realLy cheap 150iu visit worth grabbing sum or what only ever used kigtropin the green boxes is this better or what can people let me know pls thanks[/quote
> 
> It's prolly 'really cheap' for a good reason.


----------



## Anthony23 (Jan 19, 2014)

My old man's mate has bought 10,000 boxes he's got a container virtually full of them


----------



## Anthony23 (Jan 19, 2014)

He will give me as many as I want for a good price each box I think the boxes are 150 I u


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Anthony23 said:


> He will give me as many as I want for 60 a box I think the boxes are 150 I u


Can't discuss prices on here mate, modify post if I were you.


----------



## Anthony23 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok cheers mate


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Pharma you know whats inside, and its more effective and more expensive

Chinese and labs you dont know whats in.

Genetech made me hold lots of water,

Norditropin Simplex 10 mg/1.5 ml and Genotropin pfizer 12 mg with 2 chamber cartrige 1 ml made me feel carpal tunnel, and i felt my joints,

in 2 days i am starting ep eurotropin. (i have ms and something is pulled on my front hip that s not healing)

Will see the difference, also, some gh you cant really travel with if mixed unless you have cooler bag, and some gh 's are in prefilled syringes travelling kits, so it makes awkward to travel etc..

Somatropin or whatever its called the real one yellow caps prescribed by doc makes u sleep a lot


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

In your opinions bros and if you had to choose,

10ui of rips or 3uis of genotropin ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Professorx said:


> In your opinions bros and if you had to choose,
> 
> 10ui of rips or 3uis of genotropin ?


3iu genotropin, but only from a go-quick pen, as i hear most of the cartridges are duff now.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> 3iu genotropin, but only from a go-quick pen, as i hear most of the cartridges are duff now.


Why bro ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Professorx said:


> Why bro ?


just from what ive been reading theres alot of duff stuff coming from eastern europe now, Romania especially. I know some who used a cartridge, wasnt pfizer but another pharma grade brand, cant remember which, but he said he went hypo from each jab, so it wasnt GH but slin.

i think, so dont take my word for it, but if Pfizer are now producing the 12mg Go-Quick pens then cartridges are no longer required and could even be already discontinued making cartridges on the market all fake? Again i have no proof, but makes sense?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Professorx said:


> In your opinions bros and if you had to choose,
> 
> 10ui of rips or 3uis of genotropin ?


Rips have problems at the mo, the main source for them has stopped selling them, personally wouldn't touch any that may be still floating about for the time being.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> just from what ive been reading theres alot of duff stuff coming from eastern europe now, Romania especially. I know some who used a cartridge, wasnt pfizer but another pharma grade brand, cant remember which, but he said he went hypo from each jab, so it wasnt GH but slin.
> 
> i think, so dont take my word for it, but if Pfizer are now producing the 12mg Go-Quick pens then cartridges are no longer required and could even be already discontinued making cartridges on the market all fake? Again i have no proof, but makes sense?


Got it bro thanks. But why you choose 3uis of geno and not 10 of rips or hyg ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Professorx said:


> Got it bro thanks. But why you choose 3uis of geno and not 10 of rips or hyg ?


never used rips, actually thought they ceased production years ago, never seen one TBH.

reason im using geno's is its just become available to me and its true pharma grade. Big difference in quality from European made meds to Chinese?

saying that ive got a Anosome kit coming soon, that's Chinese pharma grade so see how I get on with that.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> never used rips, actually thought they ceased production years ago, never seen one TBH.
> 
> reason im using geno's is its just become available to me and its true pharma grade. Big difference in quality from European made meds to Chinese?
> 
> saying that ive got a Anosome kit coming soon, that's Chinese pharma grade so see how I get on with that.


thanks bro. So if you use Geno and not Rips its because you want to be sure to have real hgh and not a kind of HCG or stuff like that or because benefits are much better ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Professorx said:


> thanks bro. So if you use Geno and not Rips its because you want to be sure to have real hgh and not a kind of HCG or stuff like that or because benefits are much better ?


real GH and top quality yes.

other gh options you really have to know your stuff and whats worth trying and what needs to be avoided.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> real GH and top quality yes.
> 
> other gh options you really have to know your stuff and whats worth trying and what needs to be avoided.


Agree ! I think there is no good quality chinese hgh available at the moment except Ansomone (maybe)


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I have no interest in using GH at all , but I am interested in how it's made is there any good websites explaining the process.

I'm a nerd I know


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

johnnya said:


> I have no interest in using GH at all , but I am interested in how it's made is there any good websites explaining the process.
> 
> I'm a nerd I know


*forget it , got sorted for info site , scary sh.it*


----------

